# I found SSR lacking in comparison with other DVC Resorts--I welcome input!



## icydog (Dec 16, 2008)

We just got home from an week at SSR in a one bedroom villa. 

I found so many inequities between that resort and all of the other DVC resorts that it became an annoyance. These were all pretty petty, nothing of consequence at all, but we don't need to do a stay at SSR again. 

(I welcome input from SSR owners as well as those of us who don't own at SSR) 

*To name a few of the issues I found annoying:*

no divider between balconies so it seems like you are living with your neighbors. (We had a neighbor who smoked on his balcony which is against DVC rules)

small kitchen cabinets

no ice-maker in the refrigerator

no rubbermaid pitchers

very small balconies

no internet in the living room

no clothes closet except in the bathroom

there's a lovely pool however because of the numbers of guests it was packed

the resort is so big that a car is absolutely necessary to get to the main pool

no restaurant or pool food service at the pool

*On the plus side *

The food court was wonderful but we didn't try the sit down restaurant

Our room faced Downtown Disney which was lovely

we got our free internet as members but that's the same with all DVC resorts now.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 16, 2008)

Saratoga grew on me. I like staying in the Grandstand section. There's a nice pool over there with refillable drink station and it's a close walk to the main pool. The landscaping is pretty and actually reminds me of Boardwalk's plants and trees. There's also horseshoe pits to play horseshoes scattered around. Nice if you like to play. 

When we stayed at Old Key West the last time, I was disappointed in Goods to Go food at the pool - we bought a hot dog there and it had to be two days old. It wasn't fit to eat. And the people waiting on us were rude, all for a two day old hot dog. No thanks. We didn't eat at Goods to Go anymore on that trip, but instead went and ate at Saratoga's quick food service, which was great - nice service and decent food. I also like the rocking chairs they have at Saratoga outside the food court. It's a nice place to enjoy an ice cream bar. 

We enjoyed the movies at the pool at Saratoga. It's pretty at night at high rock springs pool. We also like being able to take a boat to Downtown Disney or just walking over.


----------



## icydog (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to agree that my stay was not as bad as I thought it would be. I went in with a big chip on my shoulder because I wasn't at OKW or favorite resort. But it grew on me too. I loved our one bedroom's location opposite Downtown Disney. Every night we watched Epcot fireworks over the top of La Nouba. The people working at the resort were nicer than the folks at OKW went we went on an exchange in Sept. I wrote to Jim Lewis about our experience and I think it helped this time at SSR. I did get the free internet and all the member perks but they did charge me the $95 fee. I figured it was worth it by far. I had exchanged in using a Summit Watch Studio that was about to expire. I felt lucky indeed that I got in much less in a one bedroom (we only stay in one bedrooms or larger). So as I said in my first post my annoyances were small and probably petty, but they did annoy me nonetheless.


----------



## icydog (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, I did like walking to Downtown Disney. That was a major plus.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 17, 2008)

My family loves SSR for a long trip. I don't find it so big that you need a car(I'm a bit younger than you Icydog). We always request Congress Park area, so DTD is a close walk and don't find the walk to the main pool that bad. The quiet pool at CP is HUGE and I rarely see anyone in it.

Now for our long weekend trips, we usually go to one of the small 3. This is where it gets interesting.

 I'm the only one who likes VWL(both pools too small and a wimpy slide according to the kids). 

DH and DS7 loved BCV, I didn't like the lobby(it's way to small for the size of the hotel and villas always seems busy and the Marketplace is crazier than AP at SSR). DH12 thinks SAB is okay, but the walk to the slide is too long.

We're off to BWV for MLK weekend. BW view, so we'll see the condition of the place. 

  No one seems to enthusiastic about trying AKV. Though the kids will ask about it if they see one of those Samantha Brown shows(she loves AKL).

 We toured the BLT models(love the fact they have a pantry to put all your stuff in instead of littering the counters with boxes of cereal and loaves of bread). Even have considered buying, but I think the longer I wait, the deals might get better.


----------



## tomandrobin (Dec 17, 2008)

Unfortunately, alot of the annoyances listed are not SSR problems, but more of the direction where DVC resorts are heading right now. 

Smokers...not SSR or DVC problem.

No ice makers are the norm for DVC.

Pitcher should have been in the room. 

The balcony issue isn't just releated to DVC. The two Westins in Maui, side-by-side, the newer of the two has tiny balconies - barely room for two. AKV and BLT will be no better. On a plus side, THV will have nice decks for the whole family to enjoy.

Internet connections are poor at all of the resorts. One connection per unit, very poor planning. Hopefully new resorts, BLT and AKV will have more.

The one bedroom closet situation again is the direction of DVC resorts. The new AKV units don't even have that. 

The pools are busy at all of the resorts, I don't think I have been to one that is not crowded. At least SSR does give you 4 different options, two of them with pool bars. Both of the pool bars serve lite fare, but neither have waiters. At least from wht I have seen. We usually use the Grandstand Pool and not the High Rock Pool, less kids for us.

Glad that overall you had a good time. I truly hope DVC stops trying to cut corners, adds back in value that made DVC stand out in the begining. I am really hoping that when Hawaii is built, they add back in the things that made the DVC great in the begining.


----------



## tomandrobin (Dec 17, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> We toured the BLT models(love the fact they have a pantry to put all your stuff in instead of littering the counters with boxes of cereal and loaves of bread). Even have considered buying, but I think the longer I wait, the deals might get better.



Wait, the sales have been slow....too slow. I would expect to see some good discounts or incentives in January, after the big crowds go home after the holidays.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 17, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> Wait, the sales have been slow....too slow. I would expect to see some good discounts or incentives in January, after the big crowds go home after the holidays.



I know, I did the tour Sunday before Thanksgiving and I still could have been a founding member! It was not very busy when we were there. 

I certainly think I can do better than matching DP's and $5 off. I have the patience to wait.


----------



## tomandrobin (Dec 17, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> I know, I did the tour Sunday before Thanksgiving and I still could have been a founding member! It was not very busy when we were there.
> 
> I certainly think I can do better than matching DP's and $5 off. I have the patience to wait.



I am am thinking double developer points and $8 off, or Dp + free AP + $8 off per point.


----------



## icydog (Dec 18, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> Unfortunately, alot of the annoyances listed are not SSR problems, but more of the direction where DVC resorts are heading right now.
> 
> Smokers...not SSR or DVC problem.
> 
> ...



1. Yes, I know that smokers are a problem not solved by DVC
2. The pools at OKW are never like the ones at SSR. Granted the day we went was the only nice day of a very cold week at the beginning of this month.
3. Are you telling me that the new AKV won't have privacy partitions between balconies? Yikes.. it is supposed to be DVC's showcase resort
4. Closets in the bathroom. YUCK. This is the direction of DVC? To what end? 
5. Why do they waste all that space in the front of the one bdrm unit? Is it to allow the lockoff to have some privacy? That foyer is such a space waster.
6. When can we reserve the Tree Houses and do you have to be a SSR owner to reserve them at 11 months? Or will they open them to other resorts since they weren't in the plans when they built the place?
7. No icemakers what's that about.
8. They had beer pitchers at SSR not the Rubbermaid kind.


----------



## tomandrobin (Dec 18, 2008)

The treehouses are part of SSR and SSR will have the 11 month advantage.


----------



## icydog (Dec 18, 2008)

That's fine for you but that's not so good for the rest of us. They should be considered a separate resort or given a special category or something since they were not part of the original prospectus.


----------



## tomandrobin (Dec 18, 2008)

icydog said:


> That's fine for you but that's not so good for the rest of us. They should be considered a separate resort or given a special category or something since they were not part of the original prospectus.



The THV section isn't big enough to stand on its own, plus has no infastructure, check-in, store, bell service, etc. 

It will give SSR a boodt on appeal, but even that might be short lived.


----------



## spiceycat (Dec 19, 2008)

small kitchen cabinets
no ice-maker in the refrigerator
no rubbermaid pitchers
very small balconies
no internet in the living room
no clothes closet except in the bathroom
there's a lovely pool however because of the numbers of guests it was packed
the resort is so big that a car is absolutely necessary to get to the main pool
no restaurant or pool food service at the pool

you are trying to compare OKW to SSR - it doesn't work. SSR is more like the other dvc resorts than okw

Only OKW has ice-maker

Only OKW has the bigger balconies - all the others have the tiny ones - although BLT does look like it will be slightly bigger - but nothing like OKW

dvc seems to be confused with internet connection - some are in the livingroom - but most are in the bedroom - guess for lock off you need one in the main bedroom and one in the studio part. but you would think they would put in the livingroom before the bedroom. Now some DVC have it in the livingroom - other don't.

closets - that started with BCV - 

OKW has less villa but more pools - so some of OKW pools aren't being used.
DVC hates this - so SSR got less. 

congress park has a very nice quiet pool - that was never completely busy.

you know on my first trip to SSR - I though the restuarant and main swimming pool were far too - then saw a post on the Dis. they timed it. It is really less mileage than walking over to DD. (this is from the area in front of the quiet pool at congress park to the marketplace). So it is not really bad - you will learn some short cuts if you return.

considering that I was walking over to DD - MacDonalds - which is quite a bit further - everyday (allergies). decided that walking to the CH wasn't so bad.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 19, 2008)

The cabinets in the kitchen at SSR were identically sized to the BCV, DBW and DWL one bedrooms.  There are ice machines, so no need for icemakers.


----------



## icydog (Dec 19, 2008)

I guess it has been so many years since we've stayed anywhere but OKW that we've forgotten the other resorts. We traded into the BCV last January but we were on the dining plan so I didn't notice the cabinets. We always stay at OKW on our points and rent the BCV points out. Now that I own AKV I guess that will be our new hangout for awhile. 

Spicey, I noticed you bought into BLT. When did you do that? On the member cruise?


----------



## JudyS (Dec 21, 2008)

In general,  SSR rooms are similar to the rooms at other DVC resorts, except OKW.  OKW was built first, and Disney apparently decided afterwards that they didn't need to make units so large and well-equipped.

However, SSR suffers from having a location that is further from the parks than BCV, BWV, and VWL, while not having OKW's large rooms (or OKW's low points cost).  For that reason (plus the fact that it has so many units), SSR is the last DVC resort to book up, by far.  I also think the theming at SSR could be stronger, although I've had people on the DISboards give me heck for saying that!

I still like *all* the DVC resorts, including SSR.  I like SSR's location near Downtown Disney.  (Or at least I did, back when I was well enough to walk between the two.  Hopefully, I will be able to in the future, as well.)  However, given the difference in Points cost, if I am staying on Points, I'd rather have OKW.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Dec 21, 2008)

After staying offsite this past Thanksgiving, I can say I like all DVC resorts much better.  I'd take anyone of them over staying offsite but that's just my preference.  And, I agree the units are tiny compared to other timeshares but with the other perks like charging back to your room, package service, Extra Magic Hours, Magical Express, the themes throughout the whole WDW area... I just love it but then, again I've been bitten by the mouse.


----------



## summervaca (Dec 21, 2008)

My daughter and I are huge Disney fans, but I have to agree, SSR was disappointing.  I would not go there again.  I am not a DVC owner.  Marriott and Wyndham.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 21, 2008)

summervaca said:


> My daughter and I are huge Disney fans, but I have to agree, SSR was disappointing.  I would not go there again.  I am not a DVC owner.  Marriott and Wyndham.




SSR is our favorite, we've stayed at VWL, BCV and VB so far with a BWV trip coming up next month. What really bugs me are those little benches with the tiny tables! VB 2br's have a round table with 4 chairs. 

I've stayed at a couple of Marriott's and while I didn't check the sqft. I think they are layed out better than DVC(loved the fact they had really tables and chairs). I've stayed at Manor Club(one of those huge Berkley building units) and Summitwatch.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 21, 2008)

I guess some of my DVC adoration has worn off, because I enjoy the offsite resorts as much as DVC, but for different reasons. Orlando has a tremendous amount of top notch resorts and many are adding more great features all the time. I enjoy staying at different resorts outside of Disney/DVC.

With DVC I get tired of no TV cable selection at night when I sit down - I can only take so much Hannah Montana in a week. And since we've been DVC members for quite a while, I've noticed some of the older resorts not looking fresh like they once did. I still enjoy DVC, but I'm not completely blinded by "because it's Disney" it's got to be better. Not necessarily. Disney has the advantage when it comes to theming and location/convenience for the parks. No other resorts in Orlando do theming quite like Disney does. Although, Horizons does a pretty good job of it with their pirate themed fun pools.  

I think Saratoga's theme is understated, but it's nice. I always thought they could have added some Mary Poppins carousel items to the resort if they wanted a little more of a Disney theme.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 21, 2008)

littlestar said:


> I guess some of my DVC adoration has worn off, because I enjoy the offsite resorts as much as DVC, but for different reasons. Orlando has a tremendous amount of top notch resorts and many are adding more great features all the time. I enjoy staying at different resorts outside of Disney/DVC.
> 
> With DVC I get tired of no TV cable selection at night when I sit down - I can only take so much Hannah Montana in a week. And since we've been DVC members for quite a while, I've noticed some of the older resorts not looking fresh like they once did. I still enjoy DVC, but I'm not completely blinded by "because it's Disney" it's got to be better. Not necessarily. Disney has the advantage when it comes to theming and location/convenience for the parks. No other resorts in Orlando do theming quite like Disney does. Although, Horizons does a pretty good job of it with their pirate themed fun pools.
> 
> I think Saratoga's theme is understated, but it's nice. I always thought they could have added some Mary Poppins stuff to the resort if they wanted a little more of a Disney theme.




Totally agree with the TV selection! When we stayed at VB they have real cable. Kids were because they could watch Nick and Cartoon Network. I was  because they had Speed and I got to watch the Formula One race early Sunday morning. Our unit actual had a flat screen tv too!


----------



## rsackett (Dec 28, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> ...  There are ice machines, so no need for icemakers.



Do you realy think this??  I do not want to pretend that I am staying at a hotel when I have a TS.  I want to feel like I am in a home, not in a hotel room.

For the cost of DVC you should have all the comforts of home.

Ray


----------



## icydog (Dec 28, 2008)

rsackett said:


> Do you realy think this??  I do not want to pretend that I am staying at a hotel when I have a TS.  I want to feel like I am in a home, not in a hotel room.
> 
> For the cost of DVC you should have all the comphorts of home.
> 
> Ray


This bugged me no end because the ice machine was in another building. Who wants to walk around the building (carrying an ice bucket) to an elevator, go downstairs, walk to another building, walk around the building to the ice machine, fill the ice bucket, and reverse the trip. Too much trouble for ice and an inconvenience to boot.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Isn't It Spozed To Be The Other Way Round ?*




rickandcindy23 said:


> There are ice machines, so no need for icemakers.


That is, when the refrigerator-freezers in the timeshare units all have automatic ice cube makers, then there's no need for stand-alone commercial ice makers here & there at various spots around the property. 

Right ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rsackett (Dec 28, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> That is, when the refrigerator-freezers in the timeshare units all have automatic ice cube makers, then there's no need for stand-alone commercial ice makers here & there at various spots around the property.
> 
> Right ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



All but Old Key West do NOT have ice makers in the refrigirators.  I think they should for the price.  realy now, how much more do they cost??  

I still think you should have Ice Machines for those staying in lock-offs.

Ray


----------



## icydog (Dec 28, 2008)

Will there be ice machines in each building at AKV's new Kadani Village? I was told the resort is going to be a the leader in the DVC system. Like it will be, _a World Class Resort and much nicer than the other DVCs. _ At least that's what the sales manager told me when we bought it.:hysterical:


----------



## tomandrobin (Dec 28, 2008)

icydog said:


> Will there be ice machines in each building at AKV's new Kadani Village? I was told the resort is going to be a the leader in the DVC system. Like it will be, _a World Class Resort and much nicer than the other DVCs. _ At least that's what the sales manager told me when we bought it.:hysterical:



All of the resorts will have ice machines. None of the studios have full size refrigerators.


----------

